
Barclays uses the Internet Archive as CDN - achtung82
https://twitter.com/immunda/status/1278783894683336704
======
RReverser
I wonder if this was the same developer who asked the question back on _31st
of December_ 2018 on whether it's okay to use Internet Archive’s Wayback
Machine as a CDN:
[https://webmasters.stackexchange.com/questions/119965/using-...](https://webmasters.stackexchange.com/questions/119965/using-
the-internet-archive-s-wayback-machine-as-a-cdn)

------
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23721772](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23721772)

